# NGD! 2018 Ibanez RG550RF



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 27, 2017)

So they arrived in stores on the 25th (2 days ago) and I went and picked mine up today. I have to say, Ibanez did an AMAZING job with these. Best thing they've done in a LONG time. If anyone is on the fence about getting one, dont even doubt yourself, GO GET ONE. I cannot express in words how GREAT this guitar is. I am actually on the fence about selling my Kiesel V220C because this thing is just that good.

Here are some pics I just took:


----------



## Restarted (Nov 27, 2017)

Happy NGD! And good choice!


----------



## marcwormjim (Nov 27, 2017)

That’s the guitar I picture when I think of Ibanez - It epitomizes class in ways a tuxedo can’t.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 27, 2017)

HNGD!!

Love that color as well! 

Where are the new 550's being made?


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 27, 2017)

cwhitey2 said:


> HNGD!!
> 
> Love that color as well!
> 
> Where are the new 550's being made?



Fujigen factory, like all MIJs. These are insanely cheap (107,000 yen) and the quality just destroys everything out there. I wonder if the US is gonna have higher prices, but even so, I paid the pre-order sucker tax, so these will DEFINITELY be cheaper in a few months. I cant believe how beautiful RFR is in person; this is the guitar I've wanted since the Genesis collection came out 3 years ago, and now I finally have it


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 27, 2017)

nice flame on the fretboard!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 27, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> nice flame on the fretboard!



Yeah I noticed that too. It's not even supposed to be a flame maple fingerboard but it has some REALLY nice figuring.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 27, 2017)

Congrats man!!


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 27, 2017)

Road Flare Red !!!

Congratulations, I'm jealous


----------



## Glades (Nov 27, 2017)

That's gorgeous. Is it a Japan release only?


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 27, 2017)

That is so beautiful! God I wish they would make 7 string versions of these...


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 27, 2017)

I am torn between yellow and white. I've wanted one of these since the 20th anniversary models from 2007 lol.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 27, 2017)

Glades said:


> That's gorgeous. Is it a Japan release only?



For now, but I know for a fact the EU is getting them, and I expect them to be at NAMM for the US market.


----------



## eightsixboy (Nov 27, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Fujigen factory, like all MIJs. These are insanely cheap (107,000 yen) and the quality just destroys everything out there. I wonder if the US is gonna have higher prices, but even so, I paid the pre-order sucker tax, so these will DEFINITELY be cheaper in a few months. I cant believe how beautiful RFR is in person; this is the guitar I've wanted since the Genesis collection came out 3 years ago, and now I finally have it



IMO this is one more reason the premium range should really cease to exist as it currently is or be a good 40-50% cheaper. If Ibanez can make cool MIJ stuff this cheap, it makes zero sense how they have priced things really, I mean, why even look at even some of the more expensive prestige's now with these coming out  Can only hope for a 7 string version and I'll buy a couple.

What's the neck shape like btw? Still super wizard ultra flat and skinny?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 27, 2017)

HNGD, the rfr looks killer. a road flare red rg550 is my holy grail


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 27, 2017)

eightsixboy said:


> IMO this is one more reason the premium range should really cease to exist as it currently is or be a good 40-50% cheaper. If Ibanez can make cool MIJ stuff this cheap, it makes zero sense how they have priced things really, I mean, why even look at even some of the more expensive prestige's now with these coming out  Can only hope for a 7 string version and I'll buy a couple.
> 
> What's the neck shape like btw? Still super wizard ultra flat and skinny?



Completely agree on the Premiums. I think what Ibanez is going to do is put fancy woods on the Premiums to charge more, kinda like the J customs. 

It's skinny but it's thicker than an OG wizard. I'm not exactly sure how to describe it, because they may have changed the dimensions AGAIN, because the super wizard I had on an RG3770DX felt thinner than this one.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 27, 2017)

possumkiller said:


> I am torn between yellow and white. I've wanted one of these since the 20th anniversary models from 2007 lol.



The store I got mine at (sadly doesn't do overseas shipping) had a Desert yellow one also. Looks sexah.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 28, 2017)

I think these are actually underpriced for the japanese market. The premium rg1070 is the same price in japan as it is in the states. These are about 900 USD after conversion in japan but the price that was floated around for the US market was 1300.

That being said..i dunno where the premium comparison comes in. These are awesome but they are pretty much the simplest guitar ibanez can make other then the paint.

I also feel kinda dumb..cuz i just sold my 87 road flare for 600...and now I'm thinking about getting one of these.

but i'm gong to justify it by saying new guitar in perfect condition with a clean fretboard and tall frets.


----------



## Zynicon (Nov 28, 2017)

beautiful guitar. I love the bright coloured ibanez rgs. A neon green, maple boarded rgr would be killer.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 28, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> I think these are actually underpriced for the japanese market. The premium rg1070 is the same price in japan as it is in the states. These are about 900 USD after conversion in japan but the price that was floated around for the US market was 1300.
> 
> That being said..i dunno where the premium comparison comes in. These are awesome but they are pretty much the simplest guitar ibanez can make other then the paint.
> 
> ...



actually, they might be underpriced, but That's the only way ibanez can compete over here, and Hoshino knows that. Overly aggressive pricing to sell as many as they can.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 28, 2017)

That was quick. Congrats man. 

I might have to get both the RFR and white ones now...


----------



## blacai (Nov 28, 2017)

HNGD! where and when could we find these models in EU?


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 28, 2017)

blacai said:


> HNGD! where and when could we find these models in EU?



after NAMM I'm guessing.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 28, 2017)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That was quick. Congrats man.
> 
> I might have to get both the RFR and white ones now...



i want one more, maybe PN, next year.


----------



## Restarted (Nov 28, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> actually, they might be underpriced, but That's the only way ibanez can compete over here, and Hoshino knows that. Overly aggressive pricing to sell as many as they can.



Time to move to Japan then


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 28, 2017)

Restarted said:


> Time to move to Japan then



recent offerings by ibanez have been too close in price to E-IIs, and ESP rapes ibanez in sales in Japan, so they have to beat ESP while still dealing with MIM Fender stuff. This is the best price point for them, but it'll wreck premium sales.


----------



## Sogradde (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm jelly.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 28, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> recent offerings by ibanez have been too close in price to E-IIs, and ESP rapes ibanez in sales in Japan, so they have to beat ESP while still dealing with MIM Fender stuff. This is the best price point for them, but it'll wreck premium sales.



Good. I know premium pricing is more attractive to the “non-fanboy” average consumer just perusing a store, but prestige quality is the line in the sand for many of us on what we will/won’t purchase - especially sight unseen.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 28, 2017)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That was quick. Congrats man.
> 
> I might have to get both the RFR and white ones now...



Well I knew it could be any time between the end of November and the middle of December, because that's what Ibanez does. They are never precise on their release dates, even if it says "End of November." I am so happy I could get this baby, now it's about playing the hell out of her  

But because of this work of art and mastery luthiery, I am trying to decide what guitars to sell because I KNOW I wont touch them lol


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 28, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> Good. I know premium pricing is more attractive to the “non-fanboy” average consumer just perusing a store, but prestige quality is the line in the sand for many of us on what we will/won’t purchase - especially sight unseen.



Absolutely. that's why I wonder if the premium line could be a "cheaper signature model" line going forward, and not the random model line it is today. The premium signatures seem to sell pretty well, but with an MIJ at this price point, anything even remotely close in price is going to get wrecked.


----------



## R34CH (Nov 28, 2017)

So much want...

HNGD.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 28, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Absolutely. that's why I wonder if the premium line could be a "cheaper signature model" line going forward, and not the random model line it is today. The premium signatures seem to sell pretty well, but with an MIJ at this price point, anything even remotely close in price is going to get wrecked.



i mean people that know are going to buy these because they were some of the best guitars ibby ever made and ever reissue has been awesome.

people that don't know are going to buy the premium because man look at that awesome cerulean blue burst. oooh aahh


----------



## Drew (Nov 28, 2017)

Those things are impossible to photograph, huh? I have a Genesis-series reissue, and the thing is awesome - mine also has a nice flame to the neck, like yours. All it needs now is an obnoxiously eye-searing pickup set.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 28, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> i mean people that know are going to buy these because they were some of the best guitars ibby ever made and ever reissue has been awesome.
> 
> people that don't know are going to buy the premium because man look at that awesome cerulean blue burst. oooh aahh



That might be true, BUT, people also look with their wallet, and at the price they are currently being sold for, they basically wreck most of the premium line (and are REALLY close in price point to the IRs), at least here in Japan. Also, it seems outside of Jewel Blue and black (570 and 521), most of the first batch is basically sold out. All RFs are gone from what I saw, same with PNs. Couple white and DYs floating about, that's it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 28, 2017)

Drew said:


> Those things are impossible to photograph, huh? I have a Genesis-series reissue, and the thing is awesome - mine also has a nice flame to the neck, like yours. All it needs now is an obnoxiously eye-searing pickup set.



Upload a pic of your genesis RFR. I wanna see if it's got the same coloration as these new reissues. 

The GCs are why I have been dying for this guitar forever. The RFs sold out almost immediately on the GCs, and they did the same here for the first batch of reissues as well.


----------



## Decapitated (Nov 28, 2017)

Very nice. I have the RFR and DY anniversary models. Love them.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 29, 2017)

Decapitated said:


> Very nice. I have the RFR and DY anniversary models. Love them.



If i had the money, I woulda got DY as well, or maybe a 2nd RFR. 

I have to say though that I think Ibanez did the right thing by using the V7-V8s instead of the V1-V2s. After some fiddling around, I found that these pups, through some mesa-style distortion, sound pretty damn good. I use the Modern channel on my Yamaha THR10 and they sound really good. If I want a little less high end, I just turn down the tone knob and I can get some killer rhythm sounds. I've completely changed my opinion of these pups and will continue to use them


----------



## Restarted (Nov 29, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> If i had the money, I woulda got DY as well, or maybe a 2nd RFR.
> 
> I have to say though that I think Ibanez did the right thing by using the V7-V8s instead of the V1-V2s. After some fiddling around, I found that these pups, through some mesa-style distortion, sound pretty damn good. I use the Modern channel on my Yamaha THR10 and they sound really good. If I want a little less high end, I just turn down the tone knob and I can get some killer rhythm sounds. I've completely changed my opinion of these pups and will continue to use them



The V1/V2 combo on my 20th anniversary sounded really good to me. I managed to get some really sweet distortions that were perfect for blues rock out of it, but it just wasn't my style. I changed them for a Breed neck/Evo2 combo which sounded great to me back then. Recently I grew out of that insanely hot sound of the evo2 and changed that to a Crunchlab. Now it's perfect. Still have the V1/V2 and have actually considered putting them back more than once.
If you consider changing the pickups again, don't go for black. Literally any colour looks good on the RFR. I went for white and it was great. Then I ordered a black Crunchlab by mistake and Thomann were so efficient, it was shipped faster than I noticed my error. Now I have a white neck pickup, black middle/bridge pickups. Still look good but lost some of its mojo.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 29, 2017)

Restarted said:


> The V1/V2 combo on my 20th anniversary sounded really good to me. I managed to get some really sweet distortions that were perfect for blues rock out of it, but it just wasn't my style. I changed them for a Breed neck/Evo2 combo which sounded great to me back then. Recently I grew out of that insanely hot sound of the evo2 and changed that to a Crunchlab. Now it's perfect. Still have the V1/V2 and have actually considered putting them back more than once.
> If you consider changing the pickups again, don't go for black. Literally any colour looks good on the RFR. I went for white and it was great. Then I ordered a black Crunchlab by mistake and Thomann were so efficient, it was shipped faster than I noticed my error. Now I have a white neck pickup, black middle/bridge pickups. Still look good but lost some of its mojo.



Well i have a spare set of v1-v2s here, and I have the full V1-S1-V2 set in my RG5000, which is why I'm happy with the v7-v8s right now. I LOVE the v1-v2s, tone for days. I just wanted something different


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 29, 2017)

Here are some pics of the back of the neck and body. I realized with that flame in the fingerboard that I should probably look at the neck, and wow, I found some curls in that maple


----------



## R34CH (Nov 29, 2017)

Drew said:


> All it needs now is an obnoxiously eye-searing pickup set



This is required for all RGs as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Drew (Nov 29, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Upload a pic of your genesis RFR. I wanna see if it's got the same coloration as these new reissues.
> 
> The GCs are why I have been dying for this guitar forever. The RFs sold out almost immediately on the GCs, and they did the same here for the first batch of reissues as well.


Honestly, it's impossible to tell from pictures, since even with a lot of post-processing to try to get the color truer to life, it still totally blows out my camera's sensor. 






It's not NEARLY that orange IRL. In fact it isn't orange at all.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 29, 2017)

Drew said:


> Honestly, it's impossible to tell from pictures, since even with a lot of post-processing to try to get the color truer to life, it still totally blows out my camera's sensor.
> 
> It's not NEARLY that orange IRL. In fact it isn't orange at all.



That's EXACTLY how mine photographs. I've gotten a couple that look more red, and a LOT that look REALLY orange. it's all good though, it's the nicest damn Ibanez ever made. I dunno what about this guitar is so special, but it just is. Even at work, the only thing I can think about is coming home and playing it. I dont even mind the V7-V8 pups, which everyone hates like herpes.


----------



## Drew (Nov 30, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> That's EXACTLY how mine photographs. I've gotten a couple that look more red, and a LOT that look REALLY orange. it's all good though, it's the nicest damn Ibanez ever made. I dunno what about this guitar is so special, but it just is. Even at work, the only thing I can think about is coming home and playing it. I dont even mind the V7-V8 pups, which everyone hates like herpes.


Yeah, I was surprised how good mine sounded with those, too - they're not the most exciting I've ever played, but they're hot and punchy. I still plan ons wapping them at some point, but they're totally fine. 

Meanwhile, I snagged a 3120TW recently, so I feel like you do about your RFR about that guitar these days.  I still prefer my Suhr, but it's a nice tonal alternative and it plays REALLY well.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 30, 2017)

Drew said:


> Yeah, I was surprised how good mine sounded with those, too - they're not the most exciting I've ever played, but they're hot and punchy. I still plan ons wapping them at some point, but they're totally fine.
> 
> Meanwhile, I snagged a 3120TW recently, so I feel like you do about your RFR about that guitar these days.  I still prefer my Suhr, but it's a nice tonal alternative and it plays REALLY well.



I found a 3120 over here at guitar planet... Asking price is insane (189000 yen  ) but I would LOVE to have a Neck thru ibanez with a lo pro. 

Yeah I was surprised because I hated the V7-V8 when I had them in my 1550, which prompted me to drop gravity storms into it, but maybe they did something to the wind to make them a little nicer? I do know that because of that punch, they will definitely cut through the mix very well, which is the most important thing for a pickup to do imo. I can shape the tone but having a pup that does that from the outset makes life MUCH easier.


----------



## Drew (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh good lord, that IS insane.  Though, if it's neck through, that isn't a 3120 - those were bolt on.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Nov 30, 2017)

Drew said:


> Oh good lord, that IS insane.  Though, if it's neck through, that isn't a 3120 - those were bolt on.



My bad, it was 3170

https://www.guitarplanet.co.jp/sp/sea/view_details/gp10010113.html


----------



## Power2theMetal (Dec 1, 2017)

I love the look of this guitar, it's absolutely fantastic. HNGD, and I'm hoping they end up in the states at some point so I might buy one.


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hope they'll do the same for lefties they've done with the jem30th


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 1, 2017)

Power2theMetal said:


> I love the look of this guitar, it's absolutely fantastic. HNGD, and I'm hoping they end up in the states at some point so I might buy one.



2018 bro. Ibanez seems to have discontinued the 655s in order to release these.


----------



## InHiding (Dec 3, 2017)

Very good looking guitar. Not for me due to specs, but that color is really very strong. You sure it's not radioactive? ☢


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 3, 2017)

InHiding said:


> Very good looking guitar. Not for me due to specs, but that color is really very strong. You sure it's not radioactive? ☢



Well it COULD have been dipped in the reactor at Fukushima


----------



## Power2theMetal (Dec 4, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> 2018 bro. Ibanez seems to have discontinued the 655s in order to release these.



It's coming!  Can't wait... Goodbye, 655!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 4, 2017)

Power2theMetal said:


> It's coming!  Can't wait... Goodbye, 655!



The 655 was nice because it came with dimarzios, but it seems the new winds of the V7-V8 are pretty good, at least usable through a mesa amp of some kind.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh good, they're bringing these back! A friend of mine used to have one in yellow... looked and felt amazing!

How's the trem on those? I don't recognize that particular model...


----------



## Pablo (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow, just wow! I REALLY wanted one of these bright things when I started playing - just couldn’t afford the real deal back in the day.
I might just have to write Ikebe-Gakki and see if they can source me one in Desert Sun Yellow. I’ll add green DiMarzios, pink knobs and pretend that I’m still young... hmmm... sounds almost sensible!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 6, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> Oh good, they're bringing these back! A friend of mine used to have one in yellow... looked and felt amazing!
> 
> How's the trem on those? I don't recognize that particular model...



It's an original Edge, the most famous bridge Ibanez ever used :/


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 6, 2017)

Pablo said:


> Wow, just wow! I REALLY wanted one of these bright things when I started playing - just couldn’t afford the real deal back in the day.
> I might just have to write Ikebe-Gakki and see if they can source me one in Desert Sun Yellow. I’ll add green DiMarzios, pink knobs and pretend that I’m still young... hmmm... sounds almost sensible!



Just wait, they are getting released worldwide.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Dec 6, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> It's an original Edge, the most famous bridge Ibanez ever used :/



Hell, I'm no historian. By the time I got into Ibanez it was primarily Edge III and ZR.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 8, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> Hell, I'm no historian. By the time I got into Ibanez it was primarily Edge III and ZR.



Dont worry, I didnt get back into Guitar until I was about 30 and the first Ibanez trem I used was the EZII lol I dont own any of them anymore  Only Edges for me


----------



## Science_Penguin (Dec 8, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Dont worry, I didnt get back into Guitar until I was about 30 and the first Ibanez trem I used was the EZII lol I dont own any of them anymore  Only Edges for me



Guess that answers my question. EZII is by far my favorite trem, but I guess the original's superior?


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 8, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> Guess that answers my question. EZII is by far my favorite trem, but I guess the original's superior?



FAR superior. EZII is made of garbage materials to cut costs. Edge is made in Japan by gotoh and it uses much better metals.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Dec 9, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> FAR superior. EZII is made of garbage materials to cut costs. Edge is made in Japan by gotoh and it uses much better metals.



Good to know. So far, mine's holding up okay, but I put it under quite a bit of abuse, so I don't imagine that'll last... Looks like I may be in the market for a Japanese Ibanez after all...


----------



## Pablo (Dec 9, 2017)

This ended up being a slightly expensive thread for your’s truly. In other words: something yellow this way cometh! As we all know, good taste never goes out of style, so I bought a few tidbits to spice up the subdued and somewhat conservative Desert Sun Yellow












IMG_1392



__ Pablo
__ Dec 9, 2017



The Breed Neck and Liquifire waiting for the RG550DY


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 9, 2017)

How are dimarzio straplocks? I've been curious about them


----------



## Pablo (Dec 9, 2017)

The ClipLocks are REALLY secure, but don’t expect too much comfort from their nylon straps. I prefer leather straps, but leather sadly doesn’t come in revolting green, eye scorching yellow or any of the other obnoxious ‘80’s colours that DiMarzio treat us to.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 9, 2017)

Pablo said:


> The ClipLocks are REALLY secure, but don’t expect too much comfort from their nylon straps. I prefer leather straps, but leather sadly doesn’t come in revolting green, eye scorching yellow or any of the other obnoxious ‘80’s colours that DiMarzio treat us to.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Eske



Yeah I need an obnoxious 80s color to go with my RF lol


----------



## Pablo (Dec 9, 2017)

In that case, the choice is simple: DiMarzio ClipLocks it is


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 9, 2017)

I dont need leather since I just use regular straps and I dont jump around and do crazy stuff when I play. Just comfortable enough to not dig too deep into my shoulder. I use quite a few Ibanez straps, and also a Satch red skeleton strap from Planet Waves, so if I'm okay with those, the clip lock should be much more comfortable than those lol


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 9, 2017)

You think this would go great with RFR?

http://www.dimarzio.com/straps/cliplock/steve-vai-cliplock-blue-cherry-universe


----------



## Pablo (Dec 9, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> You think this would go great with RFR?
> 
> http://www.dimarzio.com/straps/cliplock/steve-vai-cliplock-blue-cherry-universe


Looks perfectly obnoxious to me - go for it!!!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 9, 2017)

Neon Orange is a possibility too, it might be closer to the body color too. Double orange/red obnoxiousness?


----------



## Pablo (Dec 9, 2017)

I’d always opt for contrast... but that swirley orange strap would be wicked!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 9, 2017)

Pablo said:


> I’d always opt for contrast... but that swirley orange strap would be wicked!



Oh that orange swirl strap is awesome. I might be able to find one pretty easily. I also have this Ibanez strap that has blue skulls on it, I think it was only released here in Japan. Blue against RFR? That might be enough contrast too


----------



## Pablo (Dec 9, 2017)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Oh that orange swirl strap is awesome. I might be able to find one pretty easily. I also have this Ibanez strap that has blue skulls on it, I think it was only released here in Japan. Blue against RFR? That might be enough contrast too


You know it!!! Next up is coloured PU’s


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 9, 2017)

Pablo said:


> You know it!!! Next up is coloured PU’s



Colored pups is EXPENSIVE over here :/ I had Blue Gravity storms a LONG time ago, 2 pickups cost me the price of a single BKP. 

I've got a Dimarzio blue velvet and Evo 2 sitting here, but I dunno what I could put in the neck with that setup. I already have that white ibby in my profile pic loaded with 3 evos (including the single) and I want something different but I dunno what I could put with the blue velvet :/


----------



## Pablo (Dec 9, 2017)

If you have an RG with Evos, I see three logical options:

1) Go for vintage-y low output pickups - something like Air Classics or a set of 36th Anniversaries
2) Go for a modern, fat and tight high output setup - Illuminators or Titans
3) Choose the middle ground - I went for a Breed Neck in the bridge and a Liquifire in the neck

If you need to use either guitar as a backup, I would suggest looking at fairly similar output to the Evos...


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 9, 2017)

Well, I like higher output pups, and I love the evos, and having an Evo II may force my hand into getting an evo neck to pair with it, or going with a PAF pro


----------



## Pablo (Dec 10, 2017)

Sounds like a plan. Seeing as you already have an Evolution set, I’d go for the PAF Pro in the neck for variety - it was after all the original Jem pickup...


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 10, 2017)

Pablo said:


> Sounds like a plan. Seeing as you already have an Evolution set, I’d go for the PAF Pro in the neck for variety - it was after all the original Jem pickup...



that's true. But still, It's the output difference I'm kinda worried about. 

Well, it won't be for awhile. There are some upgrades my 550 needs to be perfect, like Gotoh Magnum Locking tuners and schaller or Dunlop straplocks.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 10, 2017)

Sounds sensible - you never know, you could end up liking the variety the V-pickups as they are VERY different to your Evos.


----------



## Pablo (Dec 10, 2017)

Sounds sensible - you never know, you could end up liking the variety the V-pickups as they are VERY different to your Evos.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 10, 2017)

well i have a nice vintaged up V1-V2 in my RG5000, and i'm liking the V7-V8s so far, but i need to go to the studio and go at full volume and see what happens, and if they cut over my friend's Kiesel DC600, I'll be sold on em 

I have a spare set of V1-V2s that were ripped from a genesis collection guitar, and various other pups just sitting here.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 18, 2017)

In the US, they will $999


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 18, 2017)

Did it come with a bag or case?


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Dec 19, 2017)

beerandbeards said:


> Did it come with a bag or case?



Bag, no hardcase. New bags are really nice though


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 19, 2017)

As long as it comes with something!


MatiasTolkki said:


> Bag, no hardcase. New bags are really nice though


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 2, 2018)

I seem to have missed this thread. You're a lucky bastard @MatiasTolkki! I think I'm gonna end up with one of these even if I try to fight it. The GAS always wins.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 3, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I seem to have missed this thread. You're a lucky bastard @MatiasTolkki! I think I'm gonna end up with one of these even if I try to fight it. The GAS always wins.



It is unavoidable. It is your destiny.


----------



## Restarted (Mar 3, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> It is unavoidable. It is your destiny.


It's every guitarist's destiny. Some heretics just turn their backs to it. I'm GAS'ing so hard for one, which is kinda ridiculous since I'VE GOT ONE. I want the purple one to go along with my RFR. I'd block the trem and swap the pickups out for Suhr SSH+/SSV


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 3, 2018)

Restarted said:


> It's every guitarist's destiny. Some heretics just turn their backs to it. I'm GAS'ing so hard for one, which is kinda ridiculous since I'VE GOT ONE. I want the purple one to go along with my RFR. I'd block the trem and swap the pickups out for Suhr SSH+/SSV



I want another RFR for standard tuning


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 1, 2018)

Reincarnating this thread for some outdoor pics i just took right now. BEAUTIFUL guitar. Also, got a REAL good pic of the flame in the fingerboard


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 1, 2018)

Forgot one, this is of the fingerboard, so pretty.


----------



## Sogradde (Jul 1, 2018)

That flame is really dope and unexpected.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 1, 2018)

Sogradde said:


> That flame is really dope and unexpected.



I didnt expect it either. I TOTALLY lucked out. I call it my "free upgrade"


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 1, 2018)

Sooooooo I’m still waiting on mine that I preordered..... Ibanez needs to get on that quickly.

That said I played on that showed up at the big box store and it played amazing. The short time I had with it, I’d say it is worth more than what is being charged


----------



## Matt08642 (Jul 7, 2018)

Restring this and polish those frets man!


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 7, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> View attachment 62546
> 
> 
> Restring this and polish those frets man!



I'll get around to it. The reason I havent is because I have my recital soon and i am waiting to decide which guitar im gonna use so that I dont have to do 2 string changes before then. I think I'll be going with my Kiesel v220 so when I get some time to do it, it'll get done.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 26, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


>



Damn that thing is BRIGHT lol

You didnt change out the pups?


----------



## beerandbeards (Jul 26, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Damn that thing is BRIGHT lol
> 
> You didnt change out the pups?


Well I want to give them a try before changing them out, give them a fair shake. Just arrived today so it’ll be a while to determine what I’ll do I think


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jul 26, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> Well I want to give them a try before changing them out, give them a fair shake. Just arrived today so it’ll be a while to determine what I’ll do I think



ah okay. I used them for awhile but I like the carvin M22SD-V pups so I decided to stick a set of those in (neck right now is M22N but thatll change eventually).


----------

